# front wheel bearing



## bloodieblackroses (Jan 21, 2006)

is it an easy job to replace on a 95 altima


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With a press and the two new (inner and outer) bearings and seals it is...
I recommend getting the parts and possibly reading the section in the Haynes or Nissan factory service manual to see if you think you can tackle it.
Good luck.

Troy


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

definitely do some research first and gather the necessary tools, it sucks getting frustrated and having to borrow a car to go get another tool

i know from experience


----------

